# strut assembly



## cpuslave (Feb 27, 2007)

Long time reader, first time poster. I just bought a 2001 Sentra GXE last month (first car) and now I'm submerged into 'personalizing' it.

My number one priority is comfort. I want to modify it to be as fast as street legal possible (without spending as much as possible), but without sacrificing much comfort. 

I don't know where to begin, and I don't have a vast knowledge around the engine, but I want to learn (which is why I want to make these modifications to begin with).

Aside from new wheels, tires and routine maintenance, a friend told me to start with suspension modifications, beginning with replacing the strut assemby. Like I said, I'm more interested in comfort, but I still want to be able to zip through corners and such. I'm a bit at a loss here, so any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------

